# When you have too much time on your hands



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Boredom + Forza 2 + Paint shop =









:lol: Just thought I'd share a couple of these, decided to give my Focus ST a bit of a Makeover. Started off with a simple Code:Red Package...

















Then it became a Police car, as I'd been trying to win one of these off the Auctions for ages but failed
















I know it's not perfect but if I get a chance I will rework some parts, especially the boot.

Then Finally, a more classic design, I'm sure someone here will recognise the paint job, if not there's a big clue on pretty much every panel :lol:

































If anyone would like either of them PM me as I am willing to sell cars on for the right price 

Which leads me to a question, does anyone know how people manage to put custom images onto the cars? Stuff like the anime ones you see on the auctions, would like to try myself with a couple.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Some of mine - It's addictive once you get the hang of it...!

This VW Bora made to look like a Skoda Octavia WRC



















Then a tribute to the Rothmans Subaru Legacy Mcrae used before the Impreza came out:










Tribute to the 'Andrews Heat for Hire' Escorts on a Focus:










And one of my faves - A mk2 Golf in the livery of the 'Works' Vauxhall Chevette rally cars:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Which leads me to a question, does anyone know how people manage to put custom images onto the cars? Stuff like the anime ones you see on the auctions, would like to try myself with a couple.


Believe it or not, they're made entirely from scratch using only the ingame shapes and colours.
Here's an example;





And here is someone removing their work bit by bit;


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow that's impressive, will keep working on it then :lol:



Lloyd71 said:


> Believe it or not, they're made entirely from scratch using only the ingame shapes and colours.


For those who maybe don't follow, I've just bought this through the in game auction. Now if someones done it as Lloyd says you can imagine the work it took!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

made a good few, have a driftworks S15 i made, and a nurburgring edition astra aswell


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

So far I have done a VW Cup golf, Gulf Ford GT, Harrods McLaren, Gulf McLaren, Martini Delta Integrale and a few others. I'll get some pics up when I get chance.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> wow that's impressive, will keep working on it then :lol:
> 
> For those who maybe don't follow, I've just bought this through the in game auction. Now if someones done it as Lloyd says you can imagine the work it took!


I've got a Captain America Audi TT that has been fully 'airbrushed', it must have taken forever. I'll get some pics up at some point.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right then, Golf up 1st




























The McLarens:





































and the GT:




























Matt


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you hand make the Gulf logos? They would set off my ST Beautifully!



Lloyd71 said:


> I've got a Captain America Audi TT that has been fully 'airbrushed', it must have taken forever. I'll get some pics up at some point.


It makes me realise why a lot of the cars on there are for, what appeared at first, to be silly prices. If I'd put all that effort in I'd expect a good whack for it.

I'm currently selling the Police and Gulf STs for 30,000cr each. Any DW members wants one there'll be a discount


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

To make the logos it was all done by eye using a real gulf logo for reference


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a go at a Gulf logo, so now introducing the Version 2 of the Gulf ST 














































Just trying to think of some other, easy designs to break myself in :lol:


----------

